# Hello!



## Dubar1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey folks,
I mainly collect 1/6 Dragon figures and lately I've gotten the bug to collect only air force figures.

Way back in the 70s I did some RC flying and have always been interested in warbird modeling. I still have a 1/6 Fokker DVIII.

My dad was in the USAF during WW2 and I grew up on a diet of stories about his part of the war. My mom was Welsh and a nurse and survived the bombing of Coventry.

Dubar is my "handle" on a variety of online forums so I chose to use it here too.

Hope to peruse thru the posts in the next few days and I may chime in from time to time.

I'll be picking up a 1/48 TA-152 soon at the Dragon DX08 show in Virginia Beach in August which will be my first WW2 model in a long time (I have a few 1/48 WWI planes in my collection).

Bob


----------



## Heinz (Jun 28, 2008)

Welcome mate.


----------



## AVRoe (Jun 28, 2008)

Bob, Hello wellcome


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2008)

Hallo Bob,

Nice to read you here.Please, stay with us longer and enjoy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey Bob... Where in Virginia Beach ?? I live here.... in Windsor Woods.

Welcome to the forum...

Charles


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome Bob. Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Dubar1 (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks folks!

Charles, I live in P'town. The IPMS and Dragon DX08 show will be at the Convention center. I think tomorrow midnight is the deadline for signing up for the DX08 as a "conventioneer", but they'll have a daily entrance fee for those that don't sign up as a "conventioneer". The $80 for the DX08 includes 2 figures (Omar Bradley and a jeep driver) at no additional charge and the opportunity to get first dibs on a couple of items (Bradley's 1/6 scale jeep for one!!!). Here's the link:

http://www.dxpo.com/dx/08/news.asp

I've never been to one but from what all the old hands say there's a lot to see and get at these shows. Plus with the IPMS there'll be plenty of displays and vendors to look over.

Right now I'm trying to build a 1/6 (or so) FW-190 A8 cockpit. The framework is easy but finding all the small gauges and other instruments may take some leg work or turn them on my mini-lathe. The TA-152 I'm getting is the plane Willi Reschke flew at the end of the war. Dragon will also have a 1/6 figure of him that can be pre-ordered and picked up at the show (also on the link).

Bob


----------



## Njaco (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from a little further north on the East Coast!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Bob, welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## pete_madi (Jul 9, 2008)

echos of same from down under.


----------



## seesul (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello Dubar!
Welcome to the forum!
Greeting from the Czech Republic 
Have you ever seen this figure?http://www.dxpo.com/dx/08/exclusives/exclusives-willi.asp


----------



## <simon> (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Dunbar
Greetings from "down under"

Welcome!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome to the site


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi welcome , lots of chat info on here---- Enjoy


----------



## ccheese (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Bob:

Was in Portsmouth last night. Visit a friend in Churchland quite often.
Maybe the next time NAS Norva or Oceana have an air show, we can
hook up. Cheers and enjoy the place....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome.


----------

